#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Access Denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password:NO)

## -thiago-

Eae Pessoal, 

Não consigo usar de jeito nenhum o MYSQL na minha máquina, já reinstalei mas não adianta, como que eu posso fazer para limpar todos os arquivos dele para que eu possa iniciar uma nova instalação e assim poder usa-lo, ele insiste na msg: Access Denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password:NO), sou iniciante ainda em BD... :toim: 

Abraços,
Thiago

----------


## 1c3m4n

Using password:NO
isso quer dizer q vc nao deu senha de acesso pra conectar e ele negou... so isso

mysql --help

te mostra as opcoes de conexao

----------


## -thiago-

> Using password:NO
> isso quer dizer q vc nao deu senha de acesso pra conectar e ele negou... so isso
> 
> mysql --help
> 
> te mostra as opcoes de conexao


Ok 1c3, e se eu ñ tiver a senha de acesso ??? Existe uma forma de entrar sem senha ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

se vc nao setou a senha nem ninguem, a senha eh em branco, mesmo ele tendo a senha em branco vc tem q especificar isso pra ele

mysql -p
Enter password: [ENTER]

----------


## -thiago-

> se vc nao setou a senha nem ninguem, a senha eh em branco, mesmo ele tendo a senha em branco vc tem q especificar isso pra ele
> 
> mysql -p
> Enter password: [ENTER]


Não rolou 1c3, já tinha tentado, acho que foi a algum tempo atrás que coloquei uma senha, mas não me lembro...este é o problema!

----------


## 1c3m4n

entaum para o servico, mata os arquivos e roda o mysql_install_db

----------


## -thiago-

> entaum para o servico, mata os arquivos e roda o mysql_install_db


Parei os serviços, quais arquivos q tenho q "matar" ? 

mysql_install_db
Installing all prepared tables
050608 15:45:38 /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown Complete


PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands.
Remeber to type your password instead of <new-password>!
/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password <new-password>
/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h af0419.bcsinfo.com.br password <new-password>
See the manual for more instructions.

NOTE: If you are upgrading from a MySQL <= 3.22.10 you should run
the /usr/bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables. Otherwise you will not be
able to use the new GRANT command!


You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:
cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the /usr/bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at
http://www.mysql.com
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at https://order.mysql.com

----------


## 1c3m4n

eh isso ae, basta seguir as instrucoes q ele te deu
o matar q eu me referi eh apagar

----------


## Lestat1

Eu faço assim e sempre deu certo:
#mysql_install_db
#mysqld_safe & (vai dar um erro mas é normal)
#chown -R mysql.mysql /var/lib/mysql
#mysqld_safe &
#mysqladmin -u root password (sua senha)
#mysql -u root -p

Isso feito no slackware

[]s

----------


## -thiago-

> eh isso ae, basta seguir as instrucoes q ele te deu
> o matar q eu me referi eh apagar


Fala 1c3, eu entendi que "matar" seria apagar, hehehe, mas apagar exatamente o que ???

----------


## -thiago-

> Eu faço assim e sempre deu certo:
> #mysql_install_db
> #mysqld_safe & (vai dar um erro mas é normal)
> #chown -R mysql.mysql /var/lib/mysql
> #mysqld_safe &
> #mysqladmin -u root password (sua senha)
> #mysql -u root -p
> 
> Isso feito no slackware
> ...


Tb não consegui, lembrando que não tenho a senha do MySQL... :toim:

----------


## -thiago-

Ei pessoal,

Desculpe pela insistência no tópico, efetuei diversos testes mas não consegui, preciso que o MySQL volte ao zero, pois não possuo a senha dele...aguardo uma ajuda...  :Help:  

Thiago

----------


## 1c3m4n

se depois de tudo q agente passou num deu certo eh melhor vc apagar tudo q for referente ao mysql, ai vc pega os arttigos do site e começa denovo

----------


## -thiago-

> se depois de tudo q agente passou num deu certo eh melhor vc apagar tudo q for referente ao mysql, ai vc pega os arttigos do site e começa denovo


Eh 1ce, acho que realmente vou ter que fazer isto...vlw pela ajuda !!!

----------


## Odisseu

> entaum para o servico, mata os arquivos e roda o mysql_install_db


Seu problema e que vc esta tentando se conectar usando um endereço ip que nao e 127.0.0.1, tem como mudar esta configuração pra poder aceitar conexções de outro ips, quando vc instala o mysql ele te pergunta se vai aceitar conxçoes so do localhost, eu nao lembro de cor o que se deve fazer, mais e na tabela de usuarios la tem o host, eu nao lembro o que vc tem que fazer pra aceitar qualquer um, mais procure por isso e nao por mudar senha.

8)

----------


## Mr_Mind

ele está-se a ligar pelo localhost, senão não tentaria o user "[email protected]"
quando executaste o mysql_install_db ele deu-te as instruções para criares uma password:

mysqladmin -u root password 'a_tua_password'


depois basta um mysql -u root -p
e introduzir 'a_tua_password'

(sem plicas, claro)

----------


## gatoseco

Da uma olhada na sessao mysql tem um material feito pelo seco veio que ensina como configurar o mysql vai te ajudar !!!

Valeu

----------

